# Tool Talk > Machines >  Removing bead wire from tire - GIF

## Jon

Removing bead wire from tire.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


Previously:

RingMaster large tire changer
NASA Tire Assault Vehicle (TAV), made from a German World War II tank model
Tire doubling machine - GIF

----------

EnginePaul (Aug 25, 2018),

Gregraper33712 (Aug 25, 2018),

HobieDave (Mar 18, 2020),

jackhoying (Aug 25, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Aug 26, 2018),

Lee Bell (Aug 25, 2018),

PJs (Aug 27, 2018),

Priemsy (Aug 25, 2018),

rlm98253 (Aug 25, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Nov 29, 2020),

Seedtick (Aug 25, 2018),

that_other_guy (Aug 26, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Here is a couple pictures of drawings on a de beader that I was designing about 12 years ago it would also have had on the other side a huge 3 fingered press to crush the rims out of the tires then the beads would have been pulled as is done in the video then on the side it would have been lifted and placed on the rollers the small roller would have been inside this would have rotated the tire so the crescent shaped cutters could cut it into small sections The company would never stay commited to any single project long enough so I never prototyped it.

----------

Jon (Aug 25, 2018),

Lee Bell (Aug 25, 2018),

PJs (Aug 27, 2018),

Priemsy (Aug 25, 2018),

rlm98253 (Aug 25, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Nov 29, 2020),

TSiArt (Aug 27, 2018)

----------


## shahroz

The only reason I signed up is because I could get some information on removing bead wireand how to go about building it. But not much help here

----------


## Frank S

> The only reason I signed up is because I could get some information on removing bead wireand how to go about building it. But not much help here



The video that Jon posted is pretty much self explanatory little more than a steel structure to house a cylinder with a hook on it and a plate to pull the tire against.
the drawing of the machine I designed was more for cutting up tires into smaller chunks for reducing them to a more recyclable disposal size.
A little information on what you are needing to accomplish would be helpful. Several on these forums are more than willing to help when and where ever they can. even if we haven't already built and posted exactly what you are looking for

----------

